# Autostart disables key fob



## Dollypower (Jan 17, 2018)

I have a 2016 cruze LT and the dealer told me that the autostart isn't fully compatible with the car so I can't start my car using the mychevrolet app. They also told me the model of autostart is a new model by gm at the time a year ago when I got the car, And that it's normal that when I activate the autostart, That my key fob doesn't work for the 15 minute run through time the car takes, making me have to use the app to unlock my doors. Sure I can just use the app, but it doesn't always connect to my car leaving me standing outside of work in -30°C waiting for my car to shut off. This strikes me as a major safety concern and I'm wondering if anyone has the same problem or experienced it and can guide me to a possible solution to this?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I don't iknow about anybody else but that makes absolutely no sense to me. 

Maybe disconnect the battery for 10 minutes and see if the car resets itself. Sounds like you got some glitches in teh electronics.

There's also a recall on the negative battery cable. Don't know what years though.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dollypower said:


> I have a 2016 cruze LT and the dealer told me that the autostart isn't fully compatible with the car so I can't start my car using the mychevrolet app. They also told me the model of autostart is a new model by gm at the time a year ago when I got the car, And that it's normal that when I activate the autostart, That my key fob doesn't work for the 15 minute run through time the car takes, making me have to use the app to unlock my doors. Sure I can just use the app, but it doesn't always connect to my car leaving me standing outside of work in -30°C waiting for my car to shut off. This strikes me as a major safety concern and I'm wondering if anyone has the same problem or experienced it and can guide me to a possible solution to this?


I second the comment that this makes no sense. I have no issue with remote start of the 2015, and the 2017 then using the key fob to open the doors. The remote start is only supposed to run 10 minutes, if memory serves.. not 15.. so it seems like you have some other problem there.. perhaps the dealership doesn't want to take on a difficult to troubleshoot issue and said that to make you go away. 

Until you get it fixed.. perhaps use the Key to open the driver door? The handle has a removable cover and under it is a key hole, the fob has a release to get the key out.. Give that a try.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That doesn't make sense to me either. Do you have any accessories mounted by the windshield rear view mirror? Some have reported that dash cams will cause interference. The mirror is where the receiver is located. It's also the receiver for the Tire Pressure Monitoring System. Is that working normally?

By chance is this an aftermarket remote start? That might explain a few things.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Um. 2016 here.

I've started my car from the app, then unlocked the doors with the key fob.

The receivers for remotes are known to act up on Gen 2's. There is a TSB out for it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> That doesn't make sense to me either. Do you have any accessories mounted by the windshield rear view mirror? Some have reported that dash cams will cause interference. The mirror is where the receiver is located. It's also the receiver for the Tire Pressure Monitoring System. Is that working normally?
> 
> By chance is this an aftermarket remote start? That might explain a few things.


He said it's a new model by gm. 

Makes no sense that gm would install something though, and not have it fully functional.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

No, your dealer is feeding you a line of B.S. Nothing they're saying makes any legitimate sense for the 2nd generation Cruze of any year.


----------



## timtp2004 (Jan 3, 2018)

2018 here and maybe they have it all sorted out by my year but I have not had one single problem with the remote/remote start or the mylink app (actually that app works amazingly well )


----------



## Dollypower (Jan 17, 2018)

Update, wasn't totally sure of the generation when I posted, simple mistake. It's the 2016 sedan version LT, And I don't have any extra accessories or anything added to the car, just that autostart from the dealer. I had a funny feeling i was getting the wrong end of the stick here


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

My key fob sometimes would not communicate with my 16 LT, push button. Thought I would have to tow it to dealer, but then it "magically" worked. They reprogramed the keyfob. Like others have said, there is a TSB for this.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Perhaps someone could post that tsb so he can print it out and go back to dealer.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like the dealer installed a aftermarket system on a LT since they don't have remote start.
And a cheesy system at that.

Not a GM thing......blame the aftermarket system rather than Chevrolet.

Common dealer shenanigans to make a sale.......unfortunately, this stuff puts good dealers (and Chevrolet) in a bad light.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

LTs with convenience package can be equipped with remote start. Id think it would have to in order to be started from the my Chevrolet app in the first place. 

Op, does your key look like this? In particular the button between lock functions and the trunk button.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dollypower (Jan 17, 2018)

That's my key, no turnover button. It starts by hitting lock 3 times or making the lock sound the horn 3 times.


----------



## Dollypower (Jan 17, 2018)

Like I said above, I might have the wrong generation for the forum, but thanks to everyone with the help!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

That does not appear to be an OEM remote start system. Even my 2015 has the specific start button on the key fob. I don't know how the app is working to start the car. The GM remote start is press lock, then press and hold start button. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The 'press lock 3 times' business is a add on system.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Id think it would have to in order to be started from the my Chevrolet app in the first place.


I'd think the "app start" goes though OnStar. You'd think the features would be "sold" together, but who knows.

The aftermarket would explain the 15 minute shutdown. If the aftermarket is simulating a in-car key, then that may explain why the car refuses to deal with someone on the outside trying to get in. Does your car respond to a unlock command if a different key is in the ignition of a running car?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Now it makes sense. He has an aftermarket installation.


----------

